# Long time Revolver fan.



## 870ShellShucker (Oct 12, 2011)

In my early 20's, I went through a couple of Blackhawks, a Super Blackhawk, a Redhawk, and a GP100, as well as a few S&W, Taurus, and Rossi revolvers. I never held on to anything very long though.

I sure wish that I had kept some of those nice revolvers that I owned back when I was younger. I've always regreted letting go of the GP100 and the Redhawk.

At 25 I inherited an old blued 3" S&W .32 S&W Long which I kept, at 27 I purchased a stainless 2" Rossi .38 Special which I kept, and at 41 I recently purchased a blued 4" 1979 Ruger Police Service Six .357 Magnum, and a blued 6.5" Heritage Rough Rider SA .22LR. I have a .22, a .32, a .38, and a .357 Magnum.

I like the .44 Magnums, but they seem like they're really "overkill" for target shooting and self defense. The .357 does so well in that role.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Of all the handgun rounds out there, the .357 in my opinion is the single most effective round. The guns chambered in that round tend to be either too big and heavy to carry or so small and light that the recoil is brutal. But I don't mind brutal so it remains my favorite personal defense round (Federal 125 grain, JHP) out of a snubbie.


----------



## 870ShellShucker (Oct 12, 2011)

> Of all the handgun rounds out there, the .357 in my opinion is the single most effective round. The guns chambered in that round tend to be either too big and heavy to carry or so small and light that the recoil is brutal. But I don't mind brutal so it remains my favorite personal defense round (Federal 125 grain, JHP) out of a snubbie.


I like 4" of barrel on a .357 Magnum. 6" looks good, but is totally impractical for carry. In a snubbie, I lean toward .38 Special. If I had a .357 snubbie, I'd probably go with .38 Special +P HP's anyway.


----------



## JBarL (Sep 15, 2011)

Well I have a Taurus snubbie 357 mag and a Smith&wesson 36 chiefs special 38spl I love them both and both are sweet shooters as well I also have a 4in smith 28 357 mag now that gun well its soooo sweet it rides with me every day and night.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

I own a Ruger 44 Mag Red hawk 3-Screw body. With a burris ss 2x20 scope. The scope makes it more fun for long range shooting. My friend owns a very nice.45 cal Ruger old army body.The model is the black powder. It is about 180 yrs old,And still looks new. He will not sale it to me, Was his great grand dads pistol.:smt033


----------



## 870ShellShucker (Oct 12, 2011)

I've owned several semi-auto pistols through the years, but none really captured my imagination like the revolvers did. I'm 41 years old, and I can remember when all the local police agencies were switching over to the semi-autos for greater firepower. But still to this day, there isn't a semi-auto load available anywhere (unless you have a Desert Eagle in .357), that offers the one-shot performance of a 125 Grain .357 Magnum JHP. In 2011, the ammunition companies still can't duplicate the .357 Magnum JHP from the 1970's in any 9mm, .40 S&W, or .45 ACP offering. The .357 is still the best one-shot performer in a handgun.


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

357 all the way i love the round personally has enough stopping power to drop almost anything and fun to play around with as in target plinking etc...


----------



## Bear2 (Nov 16, 2011)

I love my 629 Classic. I shoot it often and with reduced power handloads. If you want to get everyone on the shooting lines attention I will fire off full house loads.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Im in love with those Redhawks!

I also wouldnt mind getting a S&W Revolver of any type (excpet .22 cals I used to have a pair of those) like maybe a M29


----------



## chup (Nov 28, 2011)

I like the 357 Snubs the best. That's what I carry and shoot most of the time.


----------

